# Mouser: How did this coloration happen?



## koneko (Feb 24, 2003)

This is my only male cat (neutered), Mouser. I got him from the animal shelter when he was about 6 weeks old. All of the other kittens were black and grey tiger-striped and the mother was black (I think). Is this an unusual coloration? I have never seen another cat like him.


----------



## Kitty (Dec 16, 2002)

He is a beautiful color. I have never seen a cat like him either but that just makes him more special!


----------



## Max&Ben (Feb 7, 2003)

He is one handsome cat. He looks like a Siamese.


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

I think your cat is gorgeous! To me, I think your cat looks a lot like a Tonkinese. Very pretty


----------



## koneko (Feb 24, 2003)

Thank you everybody.

I looked up the Tonkinese breed and it looks and sounds just like Mouser! Although his playfulness has slowed down since we neutered him. Maybe Mouser has a pedigreed ancestor.

- koneko


----------

